# Spinning: Here is the first yarn made on my antique wheel.



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Saxony double drive antique wheel from Wisconsin. Sport weight. Two plies of malabrigo merino and one of silvery thread. Still a bit uneven but improving.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Your spinning is great. I love the colours, they go well together. Do not worry about your spinning being uneven, that comes with practice. Your yarn is unique. Spinning is relaxing fun, well it is once you overcome the fear of being drawn up through the orifice and onto the bobbin.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Looks like you are having fun. Oh so pretty Enjoy the wheel.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Very pretty! And as time and spinning goes by... Your spinning will improve. Our beginners' yarn those first wonky looking skeins knit up with a really nice texture that one will not be able duplicate in the future.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

That looks so lush and soft


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

So wonderful- wow❤


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Your doing great. I find spinning to be a great challenge and so satisfying when knitted up. Your color choices are beautiful.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Really pretty and so soft looking. Your spinning is very nice.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

So pretty...love the hint of sparkle :sm01:


----------



## Teardrop (Oct 23, 2011)

Congrats and using your antique wheel and getting your spinning done and plyed. I love the silver through it. So, what are you going to make with it?


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Yum! Nice!


----------



## howesfam (Jun 24, 2011)

Great spin


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Your yarn is gorgeous!

Hazel


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

The yarn is beautiful. I really appreciate the process pictures you shared. Looking forward to seeing more of your spinning.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Ooh, love the silver thread


----------



## Maginel (Mar 1, 2015)

Your yarn is absolutely stunning. Lovely work.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Teardrop said:


> Congrats and using your antique wheel and getting your spinning done and plyed. I love the silver through it. So, what are you going to make with it?


I only have 289 yards, so I am thinking of one of these:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/eleanor-cowl-2

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sinopia

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/teahouse-shawlette

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/kle-shawlette

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/signs-of-spring-cowl (Would be a bit narrower)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sundae-summer-shawl

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/shifting-sands-cowl

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cointreau


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

Gorgeous. Once knit and washed it evens out a bit and looks so nice. And as Word dancer says you will want to duplicate that texture sometime and won't be able to by themselves. Your educated fingers will spin smoother and smoother.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

WOW! Vert pretty.


----------



## kiwirose (Aug 19, 2011)

It looks lovely with the silvery thread and also looks very soft. Nice work!


----------



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

amoamarone said:


> Saxony double drive antique wheel from Wisconsin. Sport weight. Two plies of malabrigo merino and one of silvery thread. Still a bit uneven but improving.


I think it is beautiful!


----------



## kwharrod (Jul 24, 2012)

I agree that your finished yarn is lovely. Nothing at all to be ashamed of, in fact it is much nicer than some of my skeins.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Very pretty. Thanks for the pictures of the whole process, I love to see how the fiber changes along the way.


----------



## Creative MaryAnn (Dec 10, 2016)

Your colors are gorgeous! I just received and electric spinner haven't tried it out yet.


----------

